# CDT **** administration for 4 mo old pygmies



## Melissa Brown (Jun 30, 2017)

What size needle am I supposed to use and where/how do I administer??


----------



## babsbag (Jun 30, 2017)

I use an 18 or 20 gauge needle about 3/4 to an 1 inch long.  I administer it right under the skin over the rib cage. You Tube probably has some videos. There are multiple locations you can use, you just need to get it under the skin. I pull out the skin and make a tent and then inject in the tented area.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 1, 2017)

I would go with 20 or 22 gauge for Pygmies.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 2, 2017)

There is NO reason to use such a small guage needle on a goat. Even in Universities, the Vets use 18 guage unless they are treating new born puppies, kittens, rats, mice, etc.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 2, 2017)

And, there's no reason to use such a big needle either if a smaller one will do the job.    I had a vet use an 18 gauge needle on a pygmy baby that had an umbilical hernia and the baby struggled so much that she popped her guts out right in the vets lap.  He never used a big needle like that on one of my pygmies again.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 2, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> Even in Universities, the Vets use 18 guage unless they are treating new born puppies, kittens, rats, mice, etc.


OUCH!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 2, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> There is NO reason to use such a small guage needle on a goat. Even in Universities, the Vets use 18 guage unless they are treating new born puppies, kittens, rats, mice, etc.



Yes there is. The needle used should be appropriate to the animal and the med beig used.
The larger the needle the larger the hole. Sometimes using a very thin med like a CD &T vccine and using a too large needle can cause the contents to leak out even when shot is being given right.
Tissue damage is minimized by smaller needles as well.

There is a reason different sizes, and lengths are made.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 2, 2017)

just my 2 cents.  on my goats for almost everything I give I use 20 or 21 ga needles.  the only exception to that rule is for viscous medicine.  i'm sure my goats and sheeple appreciate the smaller guage.


----------

